# I love the smell of new camera in the morning.



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Despite the hideous viewfinder eyepiece, I can agree that it's beautiful!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

When (if) you upgrade, I will glady take that off your hands. I'll even pay shipping! 

That looks beautiful.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

oh man.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

What camera did you take the photo of the camera with?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Despite the hideous viewfinder eyepiece, I can agree that it's beautiful!


Hah, if you ever looked through it, I think you'd change your mind real quick 



Da Plant Man said:


> When (if) you upgrade, I will glady take that off your hands. I'll even pay shipping!
> 
> That looks beautiful.


Haha, sure thing 



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> oh man.


Hehe...



Da Plant Man said:


> What camera did you take the photo of the camera with?


My D700, which I'm still keeping, it will just live its life in my camera bag as my backup camera. Shame, considering it only has 26K clicks on it!...


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

That is nice.. show us a picture by it


----------

